# Me and mehndi!



## salvador4dali (Nov 20, 2006)

i went to my cousin's wedding on Sunday and this was my look, I also did her bridal mehndi - well on her hands anyway, her other cousin did her feet. 





front of hands - mehndi




back of hands - mehndi




constructive criticism greatly appreciated!
TIA peeps!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNN  NNNING!!!!!!!!!!!I love it so much!


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow...that is amazing work!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2006)

Just curious, how long does that kind of work take?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 20, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## feelingpeachy (Nov 20, 2006)

What a beautiful job!  I love the peacock motif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for sharing those with us!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 20, 2006)

That is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## salvador4dali (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Just curious, how long does that kind of work take?_

 
doing the back and front took 5 hrs - a very long time. I really should aim to churn it out in about 3hrs max. But i'm not particularly well versed in fast mehndi application - but practice makes perfect so hopefully if I ever get some willing guniea pigs I will get faster - well thats the plan anyway!

Thanks for your lovely comments everyone!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!!! You're making me want to get that done sooooooooo bad!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 20, 2006)

wow that's amazing!!!  You're really talented!!  That color also looks really nice on you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 20, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!  Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *salvador4dali* 

 
_doing the back and front took 5 hrs - a very long time. I really should aim to churn it out in about 3hrs max. But i'm not particularly well versed in fast mehndi application - but practice makes perfect so hopefully if I ever get some willing guniea pigs I will get faster - well thats the plan anyway!

Thanks for your lovely comments everyone!_

 
i'll be the gunie pig!! i love having mehndi done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks so nice! u did a wkd job!


----------



## amoona (Nov 21, 2006)

omg that's amazingly gorgeous work!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 21, 2006)

hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *salvador4dali* 

 
_...practice makes perfect so hopefully if I ever get some willing guniea pigs I will get faster - well thats the plan anyway!_

 
If you are anywhere near Richmond, VA you can practice on me as often as you want!


----------



## salvador4dali (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_If you are anywhere near Richmond, VA you can practice on me as often as you want!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i would love to practice on you....but there's a small problem I live in London, UK!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 22, 2006)

that's gorgeous. i keep scrolling back up to look at it again


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot hot_

 
ditto!


----------



## greeen (Nov 23, 2006)

omg i love that! soooo beautiful!


----------



## juli (Nov 23, 2006)

wow that's very neat! how pretty!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *salvador4dali* 

 
_i would love to practice on you....but there's a small problem I live in London, UK!!_

 
I live like 100 miles away in birmingham/leicester hehehe bring ya mehndi wiv u


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 3, 2006)

wowie, that's very artistic!


----------



## jenii (Dec 3, 2006)

That is wonderful! How long did it take to learn how to do that??


----------



## SeraphimRed (Dec 3, 2006)

That's frikkin' awesome!  I love watching other peoples applications.. I use a tooth pick normally.. What do you use?


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, YOU ARE GORGEOUS! You did a great job with the makeup, love the hair & dress too. The mehndi is so amazing, you are very talented! Thanks for posting these images I love it when members share their mehndi artwork.


----------



## salvador4dali (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SeraphimRed* 

 
_That's frikkin' awesome!  I love watching other peoples applications.. I use a tooth pick normally.. What do you use?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! I use floristry wrap/cellophane and make cones, fill them up, seal the top, cut a little bit of the bottom where the tip is and then mehndi away! Its really time consuming and messy just making and filling the cones!

I learnt from some brilliant websites and used books for pattern ideas and started doing mehndi this june and seeing as no one was very willing to lend me their skin I had to just use paper!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 6, 2006)

Heheh i can see the influence of my pattern books in your strip design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent work! Keep it up!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

It is beautiful! I did ONE hand, seriously ONE hand one night and it took me 8 hours because I was making it up as I went along... turns out I guess I had bad henna b/c it came off in like 3 days... =(


----------



## jayme (Dec 12, 2006)

I can only say wow , it looks georgeous . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## starryskies (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice work.  Can you recommend what websites you used?


----------



## salvador4dali (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_Nice work.  Can you recommend what websites you used?_

 
Thanks! There are some amazing websites that explain how to do everything. I discovered www.hennapage.com - its my HG for mehndi! Its taught me everything I know, right from the science of mehndi right to pretty patterns - Its a wealth of information! Couple of months I discovered www.hennatribe.com - which is also really informative. Check them out!


----------



## User34 (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## oh.my.goodies (Jan 1, 2007)

It's gorgeous.


----------

